# Schwinn fastback # 2



## Big Moe (Oct 29, 2016)

November 1970 according to the serial number. Second coaster brake fastback I've latched onto. This one in bright yellow. The seat is the only thing not original. Only problem is now I have two that need rear tires. And might have to hunt down the rest of the available colors. I know there is a blue one, and a green one. Not sure if there's a black one though. Anyway, enjoy looking at it.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thats like mine but fancier and nicer condition


----------



## John G04 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sorry for the bad pic


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Nov 7, 2016)

I have all of the Fastback Coasters in all of the colors. They never made black.
Campus Green




Kool Orange




Radiant Red




I also have Sky Blue and Kool Lemon, I just need to find the pictures.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Nov 7, 2016)

Kool Lemon


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 8, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> Kool Lemon



Have you got an extra seat,or back tires. I need a couple. Nice bikes by the way.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 8, 2016)

The coaster wasn't available in black? I've seen 5 speeds in black. Of course it was supposed to be a 67. At least that's what the ad said.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Nov 8, 2016)

The Fastback Coaster and 3 speed Fastback did not come out until 1969. The last year for the black Fastback was 1968.
Dan


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Nov 8, 2016)

Big Moe, sorry but I don't have an extra seat or tires.
Dan


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 8, 2016)

It's ok man. Never hurts to ask. Thanks again for the info and pics.


----------

